# Dark Rain - 1st in supernatural thriller series - $1.99



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's something very strange about Raine's Landing, Massachusetts. In the first place, there's a problem getting in there ... voices start up in your head, warning you to stay away. And then there's that creepy looking mansion at the summit of the biggest hill, weird creatures roaming through its grounds. Not to mention the fact that the town's buses operate without a sign of any driver. And that's when you begin suspecting there might be some otherworldly force at work ... like witchcraft, perhaps.

Now Raine's Landing has a brand-new visitor who's not intimidated by that kind of power. He's an ancient demon who has adopted human form. He loves to control people's lives, and feeds on their fear. And when he starts his deadly games, not even the town's adepts - magicians descended from the genuine witches of Salem - can stop him. So the job is left to ex-cop Ross Devries and his Harley-riding sidekick Cassie Mallory. They don't have any magical skills, just their guns and fists and their sharp wits. But will those be enough?

TAKE A LOOK AT *DARK RAIN* HERE.

PRAISE FOR THE RAINE'S LANDING NOVELS:

"Will keep you on the edge of your seat. A definite must read for those into urban fantasy, paranormal fiction, or just a good book" - SF Revu.

"When it comes to fiction for me, characters are first and foremost the most important factor in drawing me into the story, and Mr. Richards' characters are absolutely wonderful. The action is fast and furious, with plenty of witchcraft, magic, and supernatural beings. His writing is atmospheric and spooky, once you start you will find it hard to put down" - The Monster Librarian.

"Tremendously entertaining. I thoroughly recommend this to all fans of the paranormal genre" - author Gaston Sanders.

"By weaving this fantasy into a modern setting, Richards creates something unique" - Alternative Reads.

"The action doesn't let up for a page as Richards pulls one menace out of the bag after another. Raine's Landing is a playground for (his) vibrant imagination, while the rest of us stand on the sidelines with eyes wide open at his audacity and wonder what he'll do next" - Black Static magazine.

"Just hums along, taking you at high speed to places of which you have never dreamed. Be sure to pick up this superb fantasy" - The Deepening Review Site.

"Richards is a master at suspending disbelief and combining horror, fantasy and humor in a way that will mesmerize readers from cover to cover" - Romantic Times Book Reviews, sf/fantasy section.

"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - editor John Pelan.

View the complete series. Also available in Paperback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about my work in print and on Kindle at my website: 
http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other supernatural authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a blog, with continuing news of my work on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can read some of the excellent reviews for the Raine's Landing novels on my blog as well -- 2 posts up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can follow me on Facebook here: http://on.fb.me/GEhADj


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope my English readers are enjoying their Easter Monday break.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more fiction uploading on Kindle all the time, including a massive new collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one's well overdue to go back to the top of the Book Bazaar list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a number of self-published books on Kindle, all of them at minimum price and some of them displayed below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The minimum price being 99c plus Amazon's delivery fee.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #3 is out in print, but not on Kindle yet. I'll let you know when it is.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can read the reviews for _Dark Rain_ here: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/2009/03/raines-raves.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My new books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Mostly four and five stars.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more books coming in this highly-praised series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle (see below) -- with the exception of 6 Shades of Black and my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print  before going onto KDP. You can enjoy it here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A perfect read for these dark, cold evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can read the reviews of this novel on my blog (see my posting for July 5th).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More Raine's Landing might be coming to Kindle in 2013.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In fact, I ought to be uploading it tomorrow.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #4 in the series is out now.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new book!   I wish you a million book sales now!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks so very much, Sean. And good luck with your own work.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 4th novel in this series -- Deadly Violet -- is free today (see my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #5 in the Raine's Landing series should be out on Kindle this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, you can find out more about _Deadly Violet_ by clicking on its cover, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #3 in this series -- MIDNIGHT'S ANGELS -- is now available in ebook form ... see my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #5 in the Raine's Landing series is now due on Kindle in the next couple of months.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hard work, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still working. It'll be at least a few weeks yet.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Nearly finished the 3rd draft.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's done. On to draft #4!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's _Dark Rain_ again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #5 is almost ready to go onto Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Actually, it turns out I've been a bit premature on that. It'll be about another month before the new book is available.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

At least a month, but it's worth waiting for.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #5 should be on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still working on it. Phew!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm getting nearer to the final polish.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still not there yet, though. It's about 100,000 words, and a lot more work than I originally thought.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation. Tanned, fit, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done me good. I'm getting plenty of new work done.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The new book is long, though. It'll take a few more weeks to finish.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's all these, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a fifth Raines Landing novel now out on Kindle. See my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I've blogged about it, with photos: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's yet another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of my new novels and collection on my blog. See the link, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Both coming soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm working on other books at the moment, but there will be more Raine's Landing novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you all had a terrific Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to you all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year and may many good things happen to you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a short trip to Malta. Photos on my blog soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New work due on Kindle soon, both self-published and from established publishers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and the rest of the series ... 5 books in total so far.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Samhain Publishing have picked up another of my previously self-published novels, a vampire epic this time. There's more information on my blog and website news.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's even more book news coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new Kindle version of _Dark Rain_ will be issued by myself in April.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new, $2.99 edition of Dark Rain will be appearing on Kindle in a few weeks. Watch this space.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be starting work formatting it in about a week, if everything goes well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The new version is now out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be blogging about it this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More books of mine will be appearing on Kindle very soon, and throughout this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's free over Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Dark Rain is no longer free, but still far cheaper than the HarperCollins version.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including my debut novel, The Harvest Bride.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just putting it together now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More supernatural _and _detective fiction coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including 2 novellas and a _long_ novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The whole self-published Raine's Landing series is on sale until at least the end of August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 2 long collections, a brand-new haunted hotel novel, and 3 full-length novels in my Raine's Landing supernatural adventure series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is still on for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over. Here's your last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still great value, and the series (5 novels so far) isn't finished yet.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It'll be going on for quite a few more books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this to begin with.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the price is now a mere 2 dollars.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it will stay that way for a good while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Same goes for 2 other Raine's Landing novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With another on the way this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a boxset as soon as possible.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope my readers had a great Xmas, and wish you all a terrific 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2015, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that 2015 is your best one yet.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And make sure that you read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've now a new collection up -- see the end cover of my signature -- with brand-new fiction due up on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've now a new collection and some superhero fiction out on Kindle ... see the last 2 covers in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more coming next month. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More to come -- a whole new book -- in April. Meanwhile, there's plenty to take a look at, including a crime novel. And this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Especially this series. Read the reviews and find out how much readers have enjoyed these novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a new book coming soon -- near-future police detective fiction. Meanwhile, there's plenty of my work to choose from, in a wide variety of genres, including this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's yet another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a new book in the series on the way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, fairly soon. I just started on it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle all the time, in a variety of genres. Horror, dark fantasy, detective, superhero, sf, and fusion fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel has previously seen print , but there is new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle regularly, including more Raine's Landing novels. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon. But try out this series of full-length novels, if you prefer something you can get your teeth into.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm working on a new book in this series right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still doing that ... it's going well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are on Minimum Price Sale for part of August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are currently on sale at the minimum price of 99c (plus any fees), including 3 full-length novels and a huge collection of stories. This applies not just to Kindle, but to other formats.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that sale? Still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 3 of the self-published novels in this series are still on sale ... 99c for a full-length dark urban fantasy novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it won't last for much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A sixth book is on the way in a couple of months. Check this series out. Read the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've let the sale go on a few more days. But it is practically at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is over, but none of my self-published eBooks are priced above $2.99 (plus fees) and many of them are available for the minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new eBooks on the way, including a novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've almost finished it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Xmas to everyone on Kindleboards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2016, everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's more new fiction coming early this year, including a new full-length novel ... maybe even 2.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

One of them is a new Raine's Landing novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost finished, folks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The new novel's almost ready for Kindle. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Dark Rain is now available at a lower price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That will be the case for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's now a sixth Raine's Landing novel on Kindle. With more to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Check out the whole series: http://amzn.to/1VJTwnR


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Check out the new look version of this Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a new hard-copy version is due in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Dark Rain is now free on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that will be the case for ages.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's now a great-looking paperback version of this novel: url=http://bit.ly/29Lo6MF


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And most of the rest in the series are in this format too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the eBook version is still FREE.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Grab a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It won't be free for too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But still is for the moment. Take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All but the latest of the 6 novels in this series is now on sale on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this full-length novel is still on sale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case ... but not for too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But you still have the chance to pick up this entire series for the sale price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've extended that offer for a little while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale's still on. And that goes for the other novels is this series too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my novels and longer collections on Kindle are currently on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now I've decided to extend that offer for a short while longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my larger Kindle eBooks isn't going to last for too much longer. Take a look at it while you've still time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I've decided to extend it for just a little longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good news. I've decided to extend this special offer for even longer. It applies to almost all my novels and long collections on Kindle. Take a look at the full list -- below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the offer applies especially to 5 out of 6 of the full-length novels in the Raine's Landing series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case ... for a short while, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing. Go ahead and take advantage of it ... get some full-length novels and long collections for a fraction of their normal price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more on the way before too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All special offers and introductory offers on my Kindle eBooks are continuing for a short while. Take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a week until the end of August. Will I continue this Special Offer past then? I've 7 days to decide. Meanwhile, you can still take advantage of this specially low prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on all of my eBooks into part of September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good news. The SPECIAL OFFER on most of my eBooks is continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will this offer go on into October? Why wait to find out? Get hold of a copy now at this special price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a chance to get most of my eBook novels and collections at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series of full-length supernatural novels is still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Make use of these offers while you still can. They will not last forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all the novels in this series are now on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

4 of the 6 in the series, in fact. Full length novels with top reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the offer going a little longer ... until Xmas, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And we're almost there. Get a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay ... I've relented for just a few days more. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing everyone a terrific 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Do more reading this year. Here is a good place to start ... take a look at the reviews for these books if you don't believe me.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend my Special Offer on my full-length novels and collections for a while. Take advantage!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or alternatively, read one for free if you're on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case. But not forever. Get some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This full-length novel is no longer on Special Offer, but is still available at a terrific price. Take a look at the reviews for this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get this full-length novel for just 99c. Take a look at the reviews to see what a bargain you are getting.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this full-length novel is still available on a 99c Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of my eBook are still available for 99c. Why not take advantage, readers?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The same is true this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer continues into June.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Full length novels and big collections for just 99c. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my e-books continues.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out more about this highly-praised supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of this fiction has seen professional publication before the rights reverted to me and I released a version on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #7 is on the way before much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, these terrific supernatural thrillers are still on offer. Check out the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With book #7 due in a few months.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm working on the 3rd draft right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm now up to Book 6 of this eight-book series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is still ON OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. If you're into the supernatural, sf or mysteries you can get a bargain.


----------



## davart (Nov 12, 2018)

The 'Dark Rain' novel sounds quite good to me. Your description hits dead center. I see you have a number of books out and seem to be a prolific writer. That bodes well for you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not that prolific, D, I've just been going for a good long time. But thank you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the novels in this series are available in paperback or at a SPECIAL OFFER price on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yes, they're still on Special Offer at the moment. And just take a look at the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer is still on. Here's your chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out why people love this highly imaginative series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series of dark fantasy adventure novels is still on Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is a Special Offer still in place on most of my Kindle eBooks. Check it out, readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer Price is still in effect.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, including full-length novels and some huge collections. Use the links below to check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Spacial Offer on this series of novels is still on ... with the seventh book due in a couple of months!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still at work on that one. Meanwhile, there are 6 more in the series to catch up on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of these novels have great reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all 6 of these novels are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With a seventh on the way in the next couple of months.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This full-length novel can now be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although at such a price as this, why not just get hold of a copy?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another opportunity to do precisely that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Witches and magic, demons and monsters, action and adventure ... it's all here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this full-length novel for a great price or read it on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are also paperback editions of all these novels available.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some great reading for over the holiday period.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is now available at the Minimum Sale Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yes, the Sale is still on for this series of full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Sale continues. Take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this full length supernatural thriller is Free on Kindle for a limited time only.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the revised 2nd Edition of this full-length novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at this series, praised in Amazon reviews and in a lot of genre magazines.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 6 novels in this series are available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can start free reading the whole series right now, or buy it for just $1.99 per book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A terrific price for a full length novel, and the first two in the series were originally published  by HarperCollins US.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Magic, action, suspense and even some humor are to be found in this series of full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are 2 more novels on the way. Catch up with this series now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great series ... great reviews ... here's your chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This full-length novel -- the first in a series -- is FREE on Kindle today.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my eBooks on Kindle are at a Special Offer Price at the moment ... including this long series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the novels in this series are now available at a Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And if you're on KU, you can read them all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That still applies this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of good reading for the New Year ... on KU or at a very easy price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Grab this chance for a very good, very affordable read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 6 novels in the series so far, all with good reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all 6 of these full-length supernatural novels are at a very affordable price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this entire series can be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

6 full-length novels ... plenty of good reading for fans of supernatural and fantasy fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And always available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

6 novels in this series, with a seventh on the way real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's your chance to catch up with the action.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is now a 7th novel in the Raine's Landing supernatural series ... CIRCUS OF LOST SOULS.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the novels in this series are at Sale Price and available on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This highly praised series is ending next year with Book #8. Here's your chance to catch up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

7 full-length supernatural thrillers, each available at a low Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my books on Kindle are available to read on KU. See the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that includes all 7 novels in this occult thriller series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Magic, witchcraft, warlocks and demons ... all here in this supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A blend of magic and action-adventure.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The magicians in these novels are descendants of the witches of Salem ... the REAL ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 7 novels in this series are available to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They can also be purchased at a special offer price.

https://amzn.to/3CIfYpH


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available in Kindle, as a trade paperback, or Free to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are top reviews for this series, not only from readers but from review websites too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series was originally published by Eos/HarperCollins and then Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle for just $2.99 ... or as a paperback or on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now 99c. There are 7 novels so far in this series, with one more to come. Here's your chance to find out all about Raine's Landing, Mass, and its very strange inhabitants.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

$1.99 and available to read on KU.


----------

